# 30 year passion before HD



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll get out with the ML a couple times a year to drop some meet, but over all dialed mu hunting way back. Turkey is my passion now for the next 7 weeks and then HD the rest of the year.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice racks! Please decode "HD." Thanks. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I'll het out with the ML a couple times to drom from meet but dialed it way back. Turkey is mypassion now and HD the rest of yhe year.



Can somebody translate that for me please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 28, 2016)

I see your Excalibur Exocet. I have two. Love them. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 28, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Nice racks! Please decode "HD." Thanks. Chuck


I think Harley davidson

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2016)

Harley Davidson, I stated riding after my 3 son was out of the house. 

Gary I also have a 10 point which I prefer but the excal is a great shooting bow. With 4 shoulder surgery's early on I've never been about to hunt with a virtual bow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Can somebody translate that for me please!


sorry Berry phone transcripts suck, LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

Thats impressive! Considering where you live, you probably took most of them out with your car, didn't you? I spent a couple of years on the VA side by Fort Belvoir, never seen so many deer. They used to have a sign near the entrance to Quantico with a running count of how many deer had been hit by vehicles on base that year, I recall one time seeing the number 37....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 28, 2016)

Most all came from a grass air strip on 100 acres . about 600 over 22 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Mar 30, 2016)

@DaveHawk you on the VAhunting forum? I started reading it last fall in preps for hunting season and, as a new/returning hunter, it's been a nice resource.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 14, 2016)

frankp said:


> @DaveHawk you on the VAhunting forum? I started reading it last fall in preps for hunting season and, as a new/returning hunter, it's been a nice resource.


 No I am on Maryland Whitetail hunting forum. That's mainly a bow site. I shot a few deer in Va. but these days mainly turkey hunt down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 14, 2016)

Doesn't look like I'm getting out for spring Turkey season after all. Maybe I'll have better luck in the fall.


----------

